

Ask HN: Any way to invalidate cookies? - pieter

My work laptop was stolen last night. Is there any way to invalidate my HN cookies so I'm logged out on that machine?
======
pella
change your password ... ( all of them ) And next time use:
<http://www.truecrypt.org/>

------
pierrefar
In GMail, you can log out other sessions if you're logged in. At the very
bottom, it says something like "Last account activity: xx minutes ago ..."
followed by a Details link. Click it and you'll see the button to log out
everyone else but your session.

Otherwise, I don't think so and am watching this thread to learn.

~~~
pieter
I'm sorry, after rereading my post I think I might not have been clear. I was
asking specifically about HN cookies.

~~~
pierrefar
Email pg perhaps? Donno.

------
newobj
Sounds like a product. Remote Cookie Destructor.

